# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Hashgraph, data structure & consensus algorithm, Swirlds, Inc., Dallas, Texas

## Airicist

Developer - Swirlds, Inc.

swirlds.com/solutions

hedera.com
hashgraph.com

youtube.com/HederaHashgraph

facebook.com/hashgraph

twitter.com/hashgraph

----------


## Airicist

A simple explanation of Hashgraph with pictures

Published on Sep 14, 2017

----------

